# Just arrived 2 Day from FedEx



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Just received this Saturday to keep my 100 company

White hands, Kain Heritage Strap #9/500 - NEW From AD


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh wow, very niccccce ! |>|> ;-)


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

DocRandy said:


> White hands, Kain Heritage Strap #9/500 - NEW From AD


Congrats on the new bronze and great choice ordering SS hands.
The Bronze is still my fav.


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

whoa handsome watch right there lolol


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

me like. been waiting for my GMT BS100 for a few weeks now and cannot wait for it.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a great looking diver! Congrats on your new Aquadive!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Great watch!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Excellent combination doc, enjoy that bad boy:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats on getting one of the best (if not the best) bronze divers out there!


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Ordered the bracelet for the 300, should be here Weds


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Really really sharp, congratulations.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Hit the weights for the BS300 on the bracelet
Wear it with pride buddy
Stu


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the bronze- the strap is wonderful.

Enjoy!


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

Nice lume shot


----------



## MO-Tang (Mar 24, 2014)

I've always love superlume on the bezel. Super cool!


----------

